# Ideas for what to do at a 14 year old birthday party?



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

My baby is turning 14! She's having a party but I'm looking for cool ideas on things to do at the party.

Help!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

By age 13 my kids can plan their own parties with very little help from me!

DD1's last party consisted of inviting a few girls to sleep over. While here they ordered pizza delivery, watched movies, and ate junk food. Her 11th birthday party was very similar to that- 12 was her Bat Mitzvah and a huge deal around here.

At least, that's what we'd planned on. Instead she kept changing the dates, never settled on one, and one girl didn't get the notice that the party was cancelled and showed up with a birthday gift anyway. We ended up with her sleeping over as a "birthday playdate" and she never got around to scheduling another party with more friends.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

:

That's what my birthday parties were when I was that age- sleepovers, pizza, and cake. Lots of movies. If I wanted to go do something, I had that option and could bring a friend or two with me, but it was up to me to plan it. I usually opted for sleepovers though.


----------



## fotomama (May 6, 2006)

Spa parties are big here!

You can usually hire a few people to do makeovers or mani/pedi for each partygoer for about $150 + tips. If there's a local beauty/cosmetology school, that would be my first phone call - you might get some good idea from the slightly older girls who are studying there.

Yay for birthdays!!!







:


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh I'll have to remember the spa idea - unless DD1 and DD2 for that matter changes they will love that when they are older! I have to agree w/the pizza and movie idea -that's what I did and we all loved it.


----------

